# Do I have to use powdered detergents to wash clothes?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

My burton cargo pants tag says to wash ONLY with POWDERED detergent and to "periodically replenish water repellent finish with spray on only" but i recently bought something called "sport-wash" by PENGUIN, a LIQUID detergent that is specifically made for high tech fabrics. Sounds like I can use this irregardless of what my tags say. Do any of you guys have experience with this sort of tech detergent?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

High Tech fabrics arent necessarily water proof ones.

Normal detergents wreck the waterproofing on ski gear, make sure it says specifically on the label that it is suitable for the task.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

jadis8 said:


> My burton cargo pants tag says to wash ONLY with POWDERED detergent and to "periodically replenish water repellent finish with spray on only" but i recently bought something called "sport-wash" by PENGUIN, a LIQUID detergent that is specifically made for high tech fabrics. Sounds like I can use this irregardless of what my tags say. Do any of you guys have experience with this sort of tech detergent?


I don't have good pants, but if I did I would just hand wash them.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

I would go with Nikwax tech Wash instead


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Oops! washed my new jacket and pants not too long ago with normal detergent. How much does this effect the waterproofing? Btw, not top of the line gear, just some decent comfy outerwear.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

BUMPer cars


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe some clothes say this for the fear of you dumping detergent directly on the clothing. You should always put detergent in first then start to fill the washer with water before adding clothes. Putting detergent on top of clothing can cause discoloration and is also not good for waterproofing and such. This goes for all clothes.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Yeah I noticed my pants started to lose their waterproofing, but they're pretty thick so my butt remains dry.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

I washed my pants without realizing it was a bad idea and they're not so water-proof anymore.


----------



## freethinker (Mar 21, 2015)

*Water Repellent*

SmartPEL -Professional Water & Stain Repellent Treatment


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

First post is to dig up and bump a _SIX_ year old Zombie thread to post a product link??? :facepalm3: Anyone giving odds on the OP's involvement with said link? :facepalm1:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

surely not lol


----------



## john mariner (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes sir as you asked whether to use powdered detergent or not I would say that you should use only powdered detergent because they works best when it comes to removing stains and dirt from the clothes . I always use powdered detergents only .
-------------------
RX Marine was established in 1996 in Mumbai, India; as chemical manufacturing company catering exclusively to the needs of the marine industry. In a short span of 12 years the company has established itself as one of the leading wholesale suppliers of a wide range of chemicals for - Marine industry internationally - and other local industires and plants. Our client list bears testimony to this. The RXSOL policy has its foundations on two pillars of strength - a continuous investment in research and development to deliver premium quality products and a commitment to service.

-------------------
 *Degreaser *


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

john mariner said:


> Yes sir as you asked whether to use powdered detergent or not I would say that you should use only powdered detergent because they works best when it comes to removing stains and dirt from the clothes . I always use powdered detergents only .


wtf...sulfuric acid also removes stains and dirt from clothes...lol

btw, nice first post...zombie and all. Welcome to the madness it looks like you'll fit right in!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Or it's a bot/spam.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a double dead zombie thread. He bumped a dead thread that was previously dead & bumped. Nice!! ???


----------

